# Using hardwood logs for raised track



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi folks,
I am going to be building my railroad both on ground level and in raised sections. Due to economic and environmental concerns I am hesitant to use any treated lumber for this project. I have an amazing amount of 5in diameter (or so) hardwood trees in the area (for free!) which I would like to use to create the raised track. 

The plan is to create log trestle piers every 10ft. These will be set on crushed stone footings 8in+ above the soil, retained with fieldstone. The log spans between the piers will be supported just like an old train car using truss rods/cables and adjustable turnbuckles to chase the sagging. Dimensional cedar will be used on the top deck to support a double track line. No doubt, the cedar will be heavily shimmed to mate with the natural logs beneath!

Has anyone ever used natural logs like this before? I'd love to hear some advice on how to achieve the longest use possible, etc...

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

In a recent thread Pics that Inspire I posted a railroad's use of that idea...









That's the longest I've seen.
I use 2 1/2" x 11" x 14' planks and even on edge they sag. My supports about 5' apart.

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By s-4 on 03 Feb 2014 09:08 AM 
Hi folks,
Due to economic............ environmental concerns I am hesitant to use any treated lumber for this project. I have an amazing amount of 5in diameter (or so) hardwood trees in the area (for free!) which I would like to use to create the raised track. 


Thanks!
Jeff 




Are the hardwood trees STILL standing or are they already "felled"? If they are standing trees, then to me, cutting them down for this project seems to be more of an environmental "problem" than using the treated wood.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the climate like where you live? Green logs or dry seasoned?


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John, 
That's the kind of idea I was describing. The spans between the piers will be somewhat shorter than 10ft, as the piers will probably be made from 3-4 bents strung together to make stable towers. I'd say 8ft or so of actual span. Using 1:1 timber will allow me to use less than our prototype example. 

Hi Gary, 
The trees are coming down anyways for the railroad r.o.w., and for other unrealted agricultural pursuits. Rest assured, however, this is only a mild thinning of my backwoods.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 
We have warm, rather humid summers. Winters tend to be around 20-40deg most days with snow and ice. 

Green vs dry.... 
Since many of the logs will be 10ft long, I'd say green. Although, winter-cut logs are naturally drier to some degree.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

S-4:

You may want to review sites that discuss the rot resistance of various woods such as Hardwood Lumber and Wood Use around the Farm. Just because it's a "hardwood" does not automatically indicate that it is a good choice for your application.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya...maybe this isn't such a great way to go haha The list of not-so-rot-resistant woods pretty much describes my lot.


----------

